# tegus and salmonella



## mikecrowder23 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a b/w and i'm concerned about my son who is a toddler. i have heard about reptiles carrying salmonella and was wandering if anyone had any experience with this and knew ways of preventing it. i like to get "ting ting" out and let him hang out and roam but i don't want my son getting sick. any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't be too worried about. I've always heard you have a higher chance of getting salmonella from preparing a chicken then you do from getting it from a reptile. I would say just buy some of that gel hand sanitizer and put some of your/your sons hands after your both done touching the tegu. 

Spencer


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 8, 2009)

When I was a kid I used to touch a lot of reptiles and never wash my hands and still eat food and what not. I have a pair of Leo's I've had for about 12 years and I used to put them in my mouth and run around with them to scare my mom lol.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 8, 2009)

would not worry at all about it, i just wash my hands after i touch mine just incase, but the chances are very low, people kiss their tegus and other reptiles daily without any issues...the hand sanatizer would be perfect but simply washing your hands with soap is fine.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 8, 2009)

I never wash my hands unless they get "icky" and I've never had a problem in 2.5 years.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone else here. With captive born and/or raised animals there is little chance of contracting diseases. The only thing you would need to watch out for is if the tegu defecates and your kid decides to finger paint with it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 8, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> I agree with everyone else here. With captive born and/or raised animals there is little chance of contracting diseases. The only thing you would need to watch out for is if the tegu defecates and your kid decides to finger paint with it.


AND lick his fingers!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting article about it.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://exoticpets.about.com/od/healthandsafetyissues/a/rodentsalmonell.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://exoticpets.about.com/od/healthan ... monell.htm</a><!-- m -->

But, I've never had a problem, but its out there, somewhere... lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you will find that raw meat and eggs have a better chance at giving you salmonella, I have never seen a case where someone caught it from a lizard.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 9, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> Interesting article about it.
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://exoticpets.about.com/od/healthandsafetyissues/a/rodentsalmonell.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://exoticpets.about.com/od/healthan ... monell.htm</a><!-- m -->
> 
> But, I've never had a problem, but its out there, somewhere... lol





"there are approximately 1.4 million cases of Salmonella infections in people every year (only 30 to 40 thousand are confirmed by culture, however). The vast majority of these cases originate from contaminated food. The CDC estimates that only 6% come from exposure to reptiles."


"Human cases have also been reported due to contact with pet chicks, ducklings, kittens, and hedgehogs."


personaly I have never had a problem, and I have a very weak imune system. I was catching reptiles when I could hardly walk , keeping reptiles sence I was around 5-6.


----------

